# 1997 EGR Valve



## adubey (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi All,

I own a 97 Altima and I am getting CEL. The error code shows EGR Valve. I am currently trying to open and clean it however the bolts holding it have corroded. I tried PB Blaster and similar products however that hasnt helped a bit. With the little space thats available, I am not getting any success. 

Can anybody suggest if I can use small gas torch to loosen them? Any other suggestions? Are there any non-obtrusive ways of cleaning it? Do I need to use any special tool? Currently I am just trying with a spanner.

Thanks.


----------



## adubey (Oct 22, 2007)

Anybody any clue???


----------



## Garage Battle (Feb 25, 2004)

vise grips

you might not have to remove the EGR valve. id say to clean the EGR tube first, and check all the EGR vacuum lines, and the BPT vacuum lines.


----------

